# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  This or That?

## anonymid

Very simple: the person above you will present you with a choice of two things (could be anything). Make your choice, and then present two options for the next person to choose from. The only rule is that YOU MUST CHOOSE! "Both" and "neither" are not acceptable answers! 

I'll begin:

Going a day without showering/bathing, or going a day without brushing your teeth?

----------


## L

Going a day without showering 

No internet or no food

----------


## anonymid

No internet.

Pizza or pasta?

----------


## Apocalyptic

Pizza.

Going to a party or inviting close people at home?

----------


## Chantellabella

Inviting close people at home.

Having a cat lick your face or having a dog hump your leg?

----------


## L

Cat lick my face

Penguin or reindeer

----------


## Daniel C

Penguin

Bert or Ernie?

----------


## L

Bert - Ernie scares me

Red or yellow

----------


## Apocalyptic

Red.

Jeans or Skirt?  ::D:

----------


## Meadowlark

Skirt

Zombies or Vampires?

----------


## Anteros

Vampires.

Desktop computer or laptop?

----------


## anonymid

Laptop.

Brownies or chocolate chip cookies?

----------


## JustGaara

Brownies.

Coffee or tea?

----------


## Meadowlark

Tea

Old-fashioned book or eReader?

----------


## Dill

Old-fashioned book. 

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?

----------


## Meadowlark

Ice cream

Time travel into the past or future?

----------


## Anteros

The past - there are a few major things I'd like to redo (or undo, rather!)

Buns:  Toasted or not?

----------


## Meadowlark

Not

80s music or 90s music?

----------


## Yossarian

90s music

Pancakes or waffles?

----------


## JustAShadow

Waffles! 

Gold or silver?

----------


## Meadowlark

Silver

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?

----------


## Antidote

Dark chocolate.

Ketchup or mustard?

----------


## JustGaara

Ketchup, definitely.

TV shows or movies?

----------


## anonymid

TV shows.

A walk on the beach, or a walk in the woods?

----------


## L

Tv shows

Chicken or turky

----------


## Daniel C

Neither. I don't eat meat. However, if some psychopath would lock me up and give me the choice between chicken, turkey or starving, I'd probably go for the chicken.

Live or studio?

----------


## Robin

Live.

Eat-in or takeout?

----------


## EnjoyLife

eat-in.

Tea or coffee?

----------


## Flower Child

tea

rainy day or sunny day?

----------


## Meadowlark

Sunny day

A vacation in the Caribbean or a vacation in Paris?

----------


## Anteros

Paris because I'd want to visit the Louvre! 

Beef or chicken?

----------


## Daniel C

I refer to my previous post in this thread.

France or Britain?

----------


## Meadowlark

Britain

Van Gogh or Monet?

----------


## Daniel C

Van Gogh, if only for the fact that he was Dutch.  :Celebrate: 

Love or gold?

----------


## Ironman

Love.

Mounds or Almond Joy?

----------


## Flower Child

Mounds

sunshine or cloudy?

----------


## Anteros

Cloudy.   Bright sunshine gives me a headache. 

Rain or snow?

----------


## Meadowlark

Rain

Mortality or immortality?

----------


## grimmnaux

Immortality.

Happiness or sadness?

----------


## Flower Child

Happiness  ::): 

iPhone or Android?

----------


## Ironman

Android - I don't trust Apple enough.

Nutrasweet or Splenda?

----------


## Cam

Nutrasweet - Never tried it but it can't taste worse than Splenda!


Vanilla Coke or Cherry Pepsi?

----------


## Lizard

Cherry Pepsi

Paris or private island

----------


## peace

private island

Lasagne or quiche ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Lasagna

Bootcut jeans or skinny jeans?

----------


## peace

Bootcut

Lemonade or coke ?

----------


## Anteros

Coke.

Juice:  Orange or apple?

----------


## Member11

Orange

Pizza or pasta?

----------


## peace

Pizza

Eggs or bacon ?

----------


## Member11

Bacon

TV Show or movie?

----------


## peace

TV Show

Plane or Helicopter ?

----------


## Member11

Helicopter

Pilot or passenger?

----------


## peace

Pilot

Motor Bike or car ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Car

The ocean or a swimming pool?

----------


## peace

swimming pool

Red or blue ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Red

Right hand or left hand?

----------


## peace

Right

Fair or dark ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Fair

Captain Picard or Captain Kirk?

----------


## peace

Captain Picard

Flat or sloping ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Sloping

Heaven or hell?

----------


## peace

Heaven I think

Chicken or fish ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Chicken

The sun or the moon?

----------


## peace

The moon

River or the sea ?

----------


## Meadowlark

River

Diamonds or pearls?

----------


## peace

Pearls

Dates or prunes ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Prunes

Charlotte Bronte or Emily Bronte?

----------


## anonymid

Emily

Patti Smith or Patty Smyth?

----------


## Meadowlark

Patty Smyth

Loudly listening to music alone in your car, or quietly with your earbuds and iPod?

----------


## peace

Loudly listening to music alone in your car with window up.

Rabbits or mice ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Rabbits

Sunrise or sunset?

----------


## peace

Sunset

Mountains or plains ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Plains

Summer rainstorm or winter snowstorm?

----------


## anonymid

Snowstorm.

Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune?

----------


## peace

Wheel of Fortune

Fortune cookie or tarot card reader ?

----------


## anonymid

Fortune cookie.

The Muppet Show or Sesame Street?

----------


## Meadowlark

The Muppet Show

Emily Dickinson or Robert Frost?

----------


## peace

Robert Frost

Loreena McKennitt or Haley Westenra ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Loreena McKennitt

Blue Jay or Cardinal?

----------


## anonymid

Blue jay.

Squirrel or chipmunk?

----------


## Meadowlark

Squirrel

Glasses or contacts?

----------


## peace

Glasses

Blue eyes or Brown ?

----------


## Daniel C

Brown :yes

Wool or cotton?

Edit: No yes-smiley? How regrettable.

----------


## Anteros

Cotton.





> Edit: No yes-smiley? How regrettable.



A "yes- smiley" will be added to the list shortly.  ::): 


Ice cream or frozen yogurt?

----------


## peace

Ice cream

Global warming or Ice age ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Ice age

The Daily Show or The Colbert Report?

----------


## peace

Neither

Mints or barley sugars ?

----------


## Anteros

Mints. 

Gum or breath mints?

----------


## Daniel C

> A "yes- smiley" will be added to the list shortly.



Yay!  :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:  What a great service.  :Yes: 

Anyway, breath mints. Chewing gum is disgusting, especially when it's all chewed and shapeless and tasteless and you've got to find a way to transport it from your mouth to the garbage bin...  ::o: 

To be or not to be?

----------


## Monotony

To be

Gum or gobstoppers?

----------


## Meadowlark

gum

Icee or Slurpee?

----------


## Chocolate

slurpee

on a bagel: cream cheese or butter

----------


## peace

butter

Waterfall or waterslide ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Waterfall

Edith Wharton or Louisa May Alcott?

----------


## anonymid

Edith Wharton.

Billie Holiday or Ella Fitzgerald?

----------


## peace

Billie Holiday

Tennis or Football ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Football

Star Trek or Star Wars

----------


## Daniel

Neither. Game of thrones or the walking dead? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tinkerbell

The Walking Dead

No Country for Old Men or The Big Lebowski

----------


## peace

No Country for Old Men

The House of Sand and Fog or Shawshank Redemption

----------


## James

No Country for Old Men

Truth or dare?

----------


## Monotony

Truth

Plastic or Paper money?

----------


## Tinkerbell

plastic

beer or wine

----------


## Meadowlark

Wine

The Office: American or British version?

----------


## Tinkerbell

American

American Football or English Soccer

----------


## claire74

only watched english football 

American The inbetweeners or the British version

----------


## Daniel C

I don't know 'The Inbetweeners' but I'll go for British anyway. 

British 'Sherlock' or American 'Elementary'?

----------


## Meadowlark

Sherlock

English accent or Australian accent?

----------


## peace

English

Common or upper class ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Common

Cooking or Take out

----------


## peace

Take out 

Alaska or Florida

----------


## Otherside

Alaska

Chicken or Beef?

----------


## Member11

Chicken

Phone or E-mail?

----------


## Tinkerbell

E-mail/text

Hawaii or Bahamas

----------


## Meadowlark

Bahamas

Regular golf or miniature golf?

----------


## peace

mini golf

Old fashioned or modern ?

----------


## Member11

Modern

A TV show or a movie?

----------


## Daniel

TV show. Mouth to mouth with a 90 year old man or listening to Justin Bieber for 4 hours? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tinkerbell

Um, I guess if I have to choose one, I will choose - Justin Bieber.   Wayyy out of my age demographic though.

Beatles or The Doors

----------


## peace

Beatles

Flies or mosquito's ?

----------


## Meadowlark

Flies

Have one of your hands chopped off in a freak accident, or spend 3 years in prison?

----------


## anonymid

Prison.

Pee-Wee's Playhouse, or the Playboy Mansion?

----------


## peace

Neither

Suicide or accidental death ?

----------


## anonymid

> Neither



 :bat: 





> Very simple: the person above you will present you with a choice of two things (could be anything). Make your choice, and then present two options for the next person to choose from. *The only rule is that YOU MUST CHOOSE! "Both" and "neither" are not acceptable answers!*

----------


## Meadowlark

Pee-Wee's Playhouse

Neither or both?  ::):

----------


## peace

Neither

Suicide or accidental death ?

----------


## Member11

Accidental death.

A cookie or a hug?

----------


## claire74

a hug

cookie monster or elmo

----------


## peace

Elmo

Irrational or rational

----------


## Tinkerbell

Rational

Mountain Dew or Pepsi

----------


## peace

Pepsi

Mouth ulcer or sprained ankle

----------


## claire74

sprained ankle

summer or winter

----------


## peace

Winter

toothache or migraine ?

----------


## anonymid

toothache

meat loaf or Meatloaf?

----------


## claire74

have never tried meat loaf so shall go with that

sleeping with one leg out of the duvet or kept in

----------


## Tinkerbell

One leg out

Walking on the beach or hiking in the woods

----------


## peace

Hiking in the woods 

Drowned or burnt alive ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Okay this is not fair.  Sophie's Choice question - neither - but having to choose would be drowning, probably same panic less pain.

Babies or Puppies

----------


## peace

puppies

Smoking cigs or smoking pot ?

----------


## claire74

no to either but if was to do it once, would say smoking pot

plane or train

----------


## peace

train

Car or bus

----------


## L

Car all the way

lots of noise or complete silence

----------


## Member11

Complete silence

Desktop or laptop?

----------


## James

laptop

Swimming pool or hot tub?

----------


## claire74

hot tub

scary film or comedy

----------


## Tinkerbell

Comedy

Make up or no make-up   Either for yourself or for other

----------


## Meadowlark

No make-up

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup or Reese's Pieces?

----------


## claire74

have never heard of either so would try the Reese's Pieces

book or kindle, or similar to it

----------


## Tinkerbell

Kindle

vinyl albums or digital cd's

----------


## peace

Digital cds

Horse meat or turtle meat ?

----------


## claire74

eww neither 

still water or sparkling

----------


## peace

Still water

Cuddly toys or model planes

----------


## claire74

if its motorised then model planes

old fashioned letter writing or email

----------


## peace

Email

Hairspray or Gel

----------


## claire74

hairspray

invisibility power or power of strength

----------


## Daniel C

Invisibility all the way.

France or Germany?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Germany, because my son is currently living there.  Plan to visit France while I'm there though.

Spicy or not

----------


## peace

Not

Organised chaos or Relaxed but bored

----------


## Meadowlark

Organized chaos

Hot tea or iced tea?

----------


## anonymid

Iced tea.

Little Debbie or Debbie Downer?

----------


## Meadowlark

Debbie Downer

The Church Lady or the Motivational Speaker (from SNL)?

----------


## anonymid

Matt Foley (the motivational speaker).

Peter Paul Rubens or Paul Reubens?

----------


## Meadowlark

Peter Paul Rubens

Jesse Pinkman or Walter White?

----------


## peace

Jesse Pinkman

Bill Clinton or Barrack Obama ?

----------


## James

Bill Clinton

Marnie or Shoshanna?  (from the show "Girls")

----------


## Meadowlark

Shoshanna

Hannah or Jessa (from Girls)?

----------


## James

Jessa

Ray or Charlie (from Girls)?

----------


## Meadowlark

Ray

Modern art or traditional art?

----------


## peace

Traditional art

Thin crust or thick (pizza)

----------


## Tinkerbell

Thick
Italian or Chinese (food)

----------


## Arthur Dent

Italian

Speed or Torque?

----------


## peace

Speed

Blonde or brunette?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Brunette

Designated hitter or not - (MLB)

----------


## anonymid

DH

Throwing a pie in someone's face, or throwing a drink in their face?

----------


## Meadowlark

Pie

Pretty in Pink or The Breakfast Club?

----------


## peace

The breakfast club

Meet the Fockers or Mrs Doubtfire?

----------


## Chopin12

meet the fockers

jennifer lopez or britney spears

----------


## peace

J lo baby

Susan Boyle or Mamma Cass

----------


## anonymid

Mama Cass

Beavis or Butthead?

----------


## Meadowlark

Butthead

Friday or Saturday?

----------


## Otherside

Friday

This smiley  ::  or this smiley  :argh:

----------


## Tinkerbell

:: 

Lifeboat or Rear Window (Hitchcock)

----------


## Meadowlark

Rear Window

Andy Dwyer or Bert Macklin, FBI?

----------


## anonymid

Bert Macklin.





Bert Macklin or Janet Snakehole?

----------


## Meadowlark

Janet Snakehole




Leslie Knope or Ron Swanson?

----------


## L

That's freaky because my name is Janette 

I don't know either of them people 

Die by Zombie or end own life (watching too much walking dead)

----------


## Meadowlark

End own life.

Rick or Daryl (from The Walking Dead)?

----------

